# GTF -tadpole pics



## Noxious (Dec 5, 2006)

G'day

The biggest are about 5cm pretty bulky too. Only managed to raise about 40 to this size, after a miss-hap with the filter.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 5, 2006)

omg they are so cute! Must be exciting waiting for the legs and then the tail and stuff! 
Please keep the pics coming of their diff stages!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats!!! I am still trying to get mine to breed!! My Red Eyes have been cuddling for 24 hours but no eggs yet!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 6, 2006)

GTP?
What happened with the filter? Sounds messy.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

I would suggest no filter. But then again I can't get mine to breed!!!! The tadpoles eat any algie as this is what they grow up on.


----------



## Noxious (Dec 6, 2006)

I dont even have a filter with them now, they are in a 2' tank. Growing fell just do a couple small water changes a week.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

How many eggs did you start with??


----------



## Noxious (Dec 6, 2006)

Hard to estimate - about 400-500 hundred most died when I transported them.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

Bummer. Got any pics of the tank they bred in?


----------



## Noxious (Dec 8, 2006)

It's just a fish tank with about 10cm of water along the entire bottom, with a couple rocks to get out on nothing too special.


----------

